# HI from farnborough UK



## pckid2002 (Jul 15, 2006)

Hello

hi everyone this site its everything iwant and more, our uk farnborough airshow is this week so i will try to get some stuff from that.

im new to this kind of stuff so excuse the boring txt

i love the vintage stuff especially merlin powered, does anyone know where i could get aviation cd's in the UK as it seems they are not available over here.
 
................ chris


----------



## Wurger (Jul 17, 2006)

Nice to welcome you.Greetings from Poland.


----------

